# 2012 Esb Home Brew Competition - "the Good The Bad And The Ugly&q



## Korev (27/5/12)

Hi Guys,

IT'S that time of the year again attached are the 2012 ESB Home Brew Competition details and entry form.

The theme is the Good, the Bad and the Ugly - three not so subtle groupings.


The competition will be registered with the BJCP (POINTS on offer) and judges and stewards should contact Barry to register their interest


We expect to have some prizes for the highest point scoring beer and for each of the three group winners - details later

Cheers
Peter 

View attachment ESB_2012_Home_Brew_Comp_v1.0.pdf


----------



## Barry (10/6/12)

Just bumping the comp. Note all entries must be dropped off, or sent to The Brew Shop this year.
Brew well and quickly time is running out.


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/12)

Barry said:


> Just bumping the comp. Note all entries must be dropped off, or sent to The Brew Shop this year.
> Brew well and quickly time is running out.


One dropoff point? 
Ooh, that's gonna cut the entries down somewhat. :blink:


----------



## mikk (13/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> One dropoff point?
> Ooh, that's gonna cut the entries down somewhat. :blink:



That might be all the help i need to actually get a placing with one of my beers! 
Actually, no. I'll probably need more help than that...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/12)

mikk said:


> That might be all the help i need to actually get a placing with one of my beers!
> Actually, no. I'll probably need more help than that...




I've got the bad and the ugly covered .................


----------



## Barry (18/6/12)

Bump, only less than three weeks before entries are due.


----------



## Mikedub (19/6/12)

looking forward to this comp Barry, keen to see if I've improved from last year, 
which reminds me, must drop my entries off to Colin next week.
cheers


----------



## barls (19/6/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I've got the bad and the ugly covered .................


yes you do. ill come along to make up the good.


----------



## Barry (20/6/12)

Good to hear, we are very short of good, lots of bad and even more ugly, but not low on good.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/6/12)

Barry said:


> Good to hear, we are very short of good, lots of bad and even more ugly, but not low on good.




Will drop some entries off when in Sydney in a fortnight if I can, otherwise I'll post them.

Put me down as a steward/judge - keen as mustard to get come up for the event.


----------



## Trev (20/6/12)

Barry, Peter

I'm afraid I'll miss it this year as I'll still be overseas, working rather than playing.

Trev


----------



## Barry (21/6/12)

Thanks FG. Trev you will be missed, you need to retire one day.


----------



## Peter Wadey (21/6/12)

Barry said:


> Thanks FG. Trev you will be missed, you need to retire one day.



Ha ha, what, so he can sit up till the wee hours, posting on AHB ? 

P3
PS With a lot of luck, might see you at EOM.


----------



## Barry (28/6/12)

Pete and I will just miss the EOM, land on Saturday.


----------



## beer slayer (2/7/12)

Welcome back Barry and P 1
have seen a couple of photos of the trip
looks like it was a blast!!

Let me know Barry if you need any help on Sat.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## Barry (3/7/12)

Good Day Joe, we will need judges for the 14th, so your presence will be much appreciated.

Reminder to all that the entry deadline is this Saturday before 4 pm closing at The Brew Shop, Henry Lawson Dr, Peakhurst.
We have a good number of entries already but the more the better. :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (9/7/12)

tried to pm barry but his in box is full.
can some one pm me the address for judging on saturday.


----------



## samhaldane (9/7/12)

barls said:


> tried to pm barry but his in box is full.
> can some one pm me the address for judging on saturday.



He told me it's at the ESB 'SHOP' in Lorraine St Peakhurst.


----------



## barls (9/7/12)

cool see you there then.


----------



## Barry (9/7/12)

Sorry Barls, box has been freed up, be great to see you on Saturday.


----------



## BOG (11/7/12)

I'm really anoyed with myself. Ive tried my ESB for the first time tonight.
It could do with another week or two in the bottle. 
But as it stands I'm rather pleased with the result. I knew I wouldn't make it but it was so close.

I got a HC (40 points) at last years comp for the ESB. This years version was slightly modified based on the feedback.

Oh well that's competitions for you. 

I'll eagerly await the results anyway..



BOG


----------



## Barry (13/7/12)

Just a reminder to judges and stewards;

bring some warm clothing, it can be cold in the ESB shed in the morning.

we will aim to start at 9 am with general instructions, cup of tea/coffee and biscuits etc.

it is at the ESB Shop Lorraine St Peakhurst this year

lunch will be pizzas, if this is a real problem let me know ASAP

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Jay Cee (13/7/12)

Never mind, BOG, you will be up against my not ready ESB too! Darn winter.

good luck to all.


----------



## BOG (13/7/12)

Just found out the NSW comp has been brought forward a month this year.

My not ready ESB may be still ok in 4weeks time. Every cloud etc etc 

BOG


----------



## sama (14/7/12)

A bit early I know,but any results?


----------



## Mikedub (14/7/12)

sama said:


> A bit early I know,but any results?



only that a good day was had,
a high standard of beers, a well run comp and a good bunch of people, 
cheers Barry and Peter


----------



## Korev (15/7/12)

Thankyou for your enquiry - I have found that some sleep between completing the results, then cross checking, should I hope minimise the chance of a stuff up.

That being said I have for all entrants some GOOD news, some BAD news and some very UGLY results.


A big thanks to The Brew Shop/ESB Brewing Supplies for providing the venue for this years judging, and the judges who gave of their time to assess the 90 entries.

Below are the results. Those of you who did not place should get your score sheets this week, (Post willing) the winners will need to wait for certificates etc 

Thankyou all for entering.

Cheers 

P1 

View attachment 120715_ESB_GBU_Comp_Results.pdf


----------



## mikk (15/7/12)

Nice work ESB, thanks for getting the results up quickly- the suspense was killing me...
Hope all involved had an enjoyable day.


----------



## samhaldane (15/7/12)

Thanks Peter and Barry for organising and stewarding the whole day, it was a well run comp.

Also thanks to the ESBers and Brew Shop for sponsoring the prizes, very generous.

Congrats to Matt and Greg, well done!


----------



## MattC (15/7/12)

Thanks to Barry and Peter for the organisation, thanks to the judges and also a big thanks to the sponsors. 

Im pretty humbled to have received highest scoring beer amongst some quality brewers. Was planning on purchasing a new brewpot very soon, so that prize is a very welcome bonus, not to mention I'm running low on grain as well. Thanks heaps to all involved, well done again guys, you run a great comp down there and I'm privileged to have won a prize. 

Cheers


----------



## felon (15/7/12)

A great big thank you to everyone involved in organising and judging this competition :icon_chickcheers:. and thanks to the sponsors for the prizes :icon_cheers: 

Greg.


----------



## christopher.whitten (15/7/12)

Thanks to Peter and Barry for all your fantastic organisation. Also to the judges, who put up with me sitting in on the judging especially Joe, Craig and Barles. Very much appreciated and I learnt a hell of a lot especially when judging those Robust Porters which was a tough one to finish off with.

Very happy with placing in the good section but as P1 will tell you, I had a few duds as well! Massive thanks to Col and Dave at ESB, great hosts and sponsors of the event. Support them all you can!


Chris


----------



## Colbatt (19/7/12)

Just wanted to add my thanks to the organisers, judges, sponsors, etc. Scoresheets arrived today - what efficiency and the feedback is appreciated!

Congrats to Matt & Greg!

Col


----------



## MattC (27/7/12)

For anyone who may be interested, I thought i would share my BOS brown porter recipe which can be found here...

LINK


----------



## Mikedub (1/8/12)

Thanks Matt
I was on the panel for this one and it was a superb drop. I'm very keen to brew this


----------



## felon (2/8/12)

After seeing that Matt has shared his recipe, I thought I might add my Schwartzbier to the database.

Link

Greg


----------



## MattC (6/8/12)

Recieved feedback sheets (very constructive comments) and a few awesome prizes. A massive brewpot that will be a welcome addition to the brewery. Can now do full double batches without the need for top up water. Thanks again to Peter and Barry for organising and a huge thanks to the sponsors expecially Colin and Dave from The Brew Shop.

Cheers


----------

